

Learn how to make demo videos for your startup. - dladowitz
http://grumomedia.com/how-to-create-an-awesome-demo-video/
This guy creates totally funny demo video's for startup type companies. He's actually done a number for graduates of Y Combinator I beleive. He sells an online class to help people create their own videos if they can't afford the $3K-$10K price tag of his work. udemy lists the class for $297. It's on sale for two more days at $115 at the grumo site. Sorry if this is considered spam. It's actually my first posting here so I don't know all the rules. But I love the guy's work. So much so I just bought the class today. It's really valuable to me in launching my start up and I figure there are others who can benefit. He's also as a mixergy.com interview that's great.
======
grumo
Grumo Here! thanks dude!

